# Shoe Organizer?



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

DW and I saw where someone had mounted a shoe organizer on the end of the storage under the Queen bed in their OB. Now we can't find the picture again! I'd like to find the owner so I can get information about the shoe organizer. Would like to hear from anyone that remembers seeing this (or the owner that posted the picture)


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon Camper did the mod your thinking about. It is not in his gallery, you may want to PM him. HIs was at the base of the rear slide bed.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that replied! We found the picture and thought I'd share the link so others can see the organizer. The mod picture was uploaded by 
Vern38 back in Oct. 2004.

Shoe Organizer


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm not Oregon Camper, but we put some stacking shelves by the back door of our 250RS--we knew that shoes would NEVER make their way into cubbies in our family. It needed to be a kick-em-off and toss 'em on there type of deal. The one we found is exactly wide enough to fit in the space we have for it, got it at Target.

http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Produ...PRODID=10022157


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

RLP14 said:


> Thanks to everyone that replied! We found the picture and thought I'd share the link so others can see the organizer. The mod picture was uploaded by
> Vern38 back in Oct. 2004.
> 
> Shoe Organizer


I remember Vern38







The founder of Outbackers.com


----------

